# wrong spellings on PR certificate



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

what suppose to do if the DHA spells wrong reference number on the certificate?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Cry * 

Let me just suggest this.... make police certified copies of your PR certificate before you submit it to be updated. A friend of mine had the wrong name on hers... needless to say 2.5 years later, and attempting to get her ID, they have now lost it, claim they have no record of it, and since she no longer has her reference number it's a nightmare. This is despite the fact that they acknowledge the stamp in her passport. You can request to have it updated - but make sure you have every piece of documentation + police certified copies you need just to cover your bases.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

journalsa said:


> what suppose to do if the DHA spells wrong reference number on the certificate?


My PR certificate had my name spelt incorrectly. Submitted amendment application in August...still waiting.


----------



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> My PR certificate had my name spelt incorrectly. Submitted amendment application in August...still waiting.



Does the mistake affect your ID application?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

journalsa said:


> Does the mistake affect your ID application?


Yep. Certificate must match passport otherwise considered invalid. Until I recieve my new Certificate I cannot apply for ID.


----------



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Yep. Certificate must match passport otherwise considered invalid. Until I recieve my new Certificate I cannot apply for ID.



which passport?
the one submitted (old one) for the PR application?
or 
to use the new passport (because the old expired) for ID application?

if there is nothing wrong with the name on the PR certificate, is ok to apply for ID with the new passport and PR certificate?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

journalsa said:


> which passport?
> the one submitted (old one) for the PR application?
> or
> to use the new passport (because the old expired) for ID application?
> ...


You can always try to apply and see what happens. If your personal details are correct on the certificate and matches the details in your passport then I guess it should be fine. No guarantees though, this is Home Affairs so it will always depend on who you deal with. 

My daughter's birth certificate is incorrect but its a smallish error and I have never bothered to get it corrected and we have never had any problems getting her a passport for example. 

If your PR sticker is in your new passport then you only use your new passport. If its in the old passport then I would bring both.


----------



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> You can always try to apply and see what happens. If your personal details are correct on the certificate and matches the details in your passport then I guess it should be fine. No guarantees though, this is Home Affairs so it will always depend on who you deal with.
> 
> My daughter's birth certificate is incorrect but its a smallish error and I have never bothered to get it corrected and we have never had any problems getting her a passport for example.
> 
> If your PR sticker is in your new passport then you only use your new passport. If its in the old passport then I would bring both.


this point is who you dealing with. 
all depending on your luck


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

journalsa said:


> this point is who you dealing with.
> all depending on your luck


Yes unfortunatly that is the case. I dealt with the wrong person for my first TR application. This resulted in my application being lost 3 times and it took 10 months for the TR to come through. That is when I decided to use a lawyer because frankly HA drives me up the wall.


----------



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Yes unfortunatly that is the case. I dealt with the wrong person for my first TR application. This resulted in my application being lost 3 times and it took 10 months for the TR to come through. That is when I decided to use a lawyer because frankly HA drives me up the wall.



which lay firm you go through? might be a good try


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

journalsa said:


> which lay firm you go through? might be a good try


I use Eisenberg and Associates in Cape Town (although I live in Joburg). They have helped me with two TR's and my PR and they are very good. Definitely worth the money since I have not had to attend HA since (apart from when I had to go for PR interview).


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

MissGlobal said:


> Cry *
> 
> Let me just suggest this.... make police certified copies of your PR certificate before you submit it to be updated. A friend of mine had the wrong name on hers... needless to say 2.5 years later, and attempting to get her ID, they have now lost it, claim they have no record of it, and since she no longer has her reference number it's a nightmare. This is despite the fact that they acknowledge the stamp in her passport. You can request to have it updated - but make sure you have every piece of documentation + police certified copies you need just to cover your bases.


wow....2.5 years!!


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

journalsa said:


> what suppose to do if the DHA spells wrong reference number on the certificate?


Sorry but i have to ask a dump question.

How do you know that the reference number is wrongly mispelled?


----------

